# Best Pocket Watch for Newbie



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Interested in collecting Pocket watches, what is the best brand to start off with. Seen Tissot Lepine open face at £155.00 or any of Jean Pierre?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

be ware of chineeze made pocket watches. vin


----------



## chivycliff (Mar 30, 2016)

i started collecting 19th century french cylinder movement pocket watches in the 70s, mainly because they were cheap and i like the dials, that and the key wind and set. i have all sorts now, i would avoid the chinese stuff as vinn said, cheep dials and cases, with the same movement in them all. unless you actually like them. or want something to pull apart for the hell of it. saying that ive a seagull 6498 with white enamel like dial, and the seconds at 6 oclock on my wrist. i wonder where i got a liking for that came from?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

One that is working well.

I know that sounds flippant, but, there are plenty of 'walking wounded' pocket watches out there. Don't be tempted to buy just because it is a good make, buy based on condition.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My feeling is that collecting pocket watches these days really has to centre around pre-owned examples rather than brand new, partly because of the lack of variety available in the quality pocket watch sector and partly because the better new pocket watches are actually quite expensive for what they are. I agree with the comments already posted here about the dangers of buying modern Chinese-made pocket watches but for a complete cross section of the market as a collection, some Chinese pocket watches are worth having, depending on price and reputation of the brand. So, my advice is to explore the world of older pocket watches and preferably stick to those that are in good cosmetic condition, and are working.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A good "vintage" brand to go for would be J W Benson. But as said above, condition is paramount!! Clean dials, not cracked, case condition and whether in working order is also a factor

Some tend to collect different dial variations, or on the types of movements. If you have deep pockets then look out for old IWC pocket watches, beautiful movements, especially compared with the modern ones with bought in selitta movements!! :laugh:


----------



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

if I had the money would buy this one

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-gb/shop/tissot-specials-eta-6497-2.html


----------

